# Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wishing you a very happy birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have some cake, you deserve it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Had two cakes already.Cant eat any more,but I proabably will.....
Thanks All


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, WF!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya WF!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday WF!
And don't worry; just freeze the cake you can't eat right now, and eat it later!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to you! Did you get any ice cream with those 2 cakes?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Wyatt!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to all again.
For a birthday gift,
I am going to the show "Jersey Boys" at the Venitian Hotel on Sunday.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday WF.


----------

